# Worst Nintendo Game



## Bacon Boy (Sep 18, 2008)

Hm... Chibi-Robo. The game was fun, but basically, I did it for the final boss battle. The ONLY Boss battle. NO nintendo game is truly horrible, and Chibi Robo was fun, but it was a risk for Nintendo.


----------



## Melee201 (Sep 18, 2008)

For me, it's Star Wars: Rebel Strike for the Gamecube.  I just didn't like it at all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 19, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hm... Chibi-Robo. The game was fun, but basically, I did it for the final boss battle. The ONLY Boss battle. NO nintendo game is truly horrible, and Chibi Robo was fun, but it was a risk for Nintendo.


Pretty much agreed there, except it wasn't fun. 

I think we're all forgetting the Shovelware Ninty is publishing.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2008)

Melee201 said:
			
		

> For me, it's Star Wars: Rebel Strike for the Gamecube.  I just didn't like it at all.


Oh come on, that game was awesome (and not made by Nintendo)  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## SL92 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah... Wii Play, probably.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 20, 2008)

Melee201 said:
			
		

> For me, it's Star Wars: Rebel Strike for the Gamecube.  I just didn't like it at all.


it was endless!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm sure no one here has even played the worse games because when they're bad enough word gets out and no one buys them


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 21, 2008)

worst game ever for a nintendo system has to be haunted mansion on cube


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 21, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> worst game ever for a nintendo system has to be haunted mansion on cube


OH YEA! That game was horrible!


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 27, 2008)

wait worst nintendo game?  or worst game on a nintendo system?

Uhhh I like most Nintendo games.... so lets say uh Dr. mario... cause it has been annoying the heck out of me... who lives after that many pills?

Worst game on a Nintendo system...Superman 64 

Wow I actually have only tried it at a friend house but going online to try and remember why it was so bad... I couldn't stop laughing at it.  It is that bad.


----------



## Justin (Oct 1, 2008)

Any game released in the last year by Ninty.

Besides Galaxy. <3333


----------



## KingKombat (Oct 25, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Worst game on a Nintendo system...Superman 64
> 
> Wow I actually have only tried it at a friend house but going online to try and remember why it was so bad... I couldn't stop laughing at it.  It is that bad.


I feel bad for making the AVGN play it...


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 25, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Any game released in the last year by Ninty.
> 
> Besides Galaxy. <3333


Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Metroid Prime 3
Battalion Wars II

Yeah...


----------



## David401 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nintendo games don't suck. It's all the 3rd party crud that's coming out for the Wii, and Chibi Robo was cool and fun.


----------



## OneTrueLaLaLove (Nov 2, 2008)

Chibi robo was epic >:[
And the only game i remember playing that was really bad was Pirates of the Caribbean 3.
OMG!! that game was bad.


----------



## David401 (Nov 2, 2008)

OneTrueLaLaLove said:
			
		

> Chibi robo was epic >:[
> And the only game i remember playing that was really bad was Pirates of the Caribbean 3.
> OMG!! that game was bad.


yeah... that was a 3rd party game... And usually games based on movies suck a lot.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Nov 3, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Any game released in the last year by Ninty.
> 
> Besides Galaxy. <3333


um, SSBB?

anyway, I can't think of the worst game by Nintendo right now. first thing that comes to mind is Twilight Princess, though.


----------



## David401 (Nov 3, 2008)

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O .....Are you serious.....?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 3, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> CourageWisdomPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with him. It wasn't too good of a game. But Chibi-Robo (GCN) was fun. But even the boss was horrible, just shoot and hope that it dies before you do. I liked the aliens though "No, Don't!" "Where's friend." "Friend dead." It was a good game, but it wasn't as good as their other games. I liked the teddy bear sidequest, and the mummy/princess one...


----------



## Zephent (Nov 3, 2008)

Most Mario Parties past the N64 ones.


----------



## David401 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you don't like Zelda...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 4, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the stuff i was just talking about was chibi robo.


----------



## KingKombat (Nov 4, 2008)

You can't be serious about twilight princess.


----------



## Micah (Nov 4, 2008)

OneTrueLaLaLove said:
			
		

> Chibi robo was epic >:[
> And the only game i remember playing that was really bad was Pirates of the Caribbean 3.
> OMG!! that game was bad.


Chibi-Robo was a great game and I'm hoping for a sequel on Wii.

As for POTC3 it's a decent game and there are many worse than that. Sure it was almost all fighting but the character selection alone made any true POTC fan giddy.


----------



## David401 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooh


----------



## The Chameleon (Nov 5, 2008)

Definitely Pokemon. Everyone here may hate me for this but I have
NEVER liked Pokemon, mainly because I was a teenager when it came out
and children who obsessed over it annoyed the hell out of me and gave me
stomach ulcers. Plus, Pokemon fans are rude, unkind and have absolutely no
respect for other people. Many times, I have been horribly insulted by Pokemon fans just for simply saying,"I don't like Pokemon and never did" and I explain why. 
They act as if every human on the planet has to like Pokemon. And plus, the series 
is just way too repetitive.

I also hate it because girls like it because of its cutesy appearance. I hate girls
who like cutesy things because they're often sexist, bratty and just a big time pain
in the ass. I have the feeling I,m the only female who hates "cutesy" things.

And plus, Pokemon has no personality. All it is about people teaching creatures to
beat the crap out of each other and gain fame for it. I fear that this may inspire animal
cruelty in kids who like Pokemon.

And plus, Pokemon is just too "cutesy" and "kiddy" for my taste. This has been my 2 
cents on why I hate Pokemon. You're welcome to disagree with me but please, don't
give me nasty replies explaining that disagreement.


----------



## AC guy (Nov 5, 2008)

the worst game i played was mario land 2


----------



## ShadowXer (Nov 6, 2008)

its gotta be crash bandicoot for gamecube... that game was just... blah.


----------



## KingKombat (Nov 7, 2008)

ShadowXer said:
			
		

> its gotta be crash bandicoot for gamecube... that game was just... blah.


Oh crap when did that happen


----------



## Kyle (Nov 8, 2008)

The Chameleon said:
			
		

> Definitely Pokemon. Everyone here may hate me for this but I have
> NEVER liked Pokemon, mainly because I was a teenager when it came out
> and children who obsessed over it annoyed the hell out of me and gave me
> stomach ulcers. Plus, Pokemon fans are rude, unkind and have absolutely no
> ...


ur stupid lolookoklololo:lolol

That's a very biased view, that's for sure.
- It's understandable why you think that all there is to Pokemon is beating the *CEN-2.0-SORD* out of eachother, since you've never played any Pokemon game. However, they try to teach you the morals of being friends with your Pokemon throughout the story. Also, you can take part and contests and such besides battling.
- You really can't refer to the fans as a whole, just certain people. I'm a fan of Pokemon, I've had Red, Blue, Yellow back in '98, while in 2000 I got Gold, Silver and Crystal followed by Emerald and Pearl later on. I just don't go out and flame people just because they don't like Pokemon.
- That's more of a personal issue with why you hate girls who like cutesy things. Cats are cute but do you hate them?
- Kiddy? If you look hard enough you'll find people who like Pokemon well over the age of 11, which you commonly see as the fans you'd expect. That's generally what the public does to sell Pokemon but not necessarily what Pokemon is. That's just Nintendo's target audience.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 9, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah are you serious!? Twilight was probably one of THE best games, if not one of the best Zelda games, ever!


----------



## David401 (Nov 9, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, I can't decide between OoT or TP....


----------



## MygL (Nov 17, 2008)

welll i think mario party 8 i mean they had to include wi fi xP


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 17, 2008)

Pretty much what Justin said. All their new games are pretty bad... Brawl was pretty damn boring, TP just sucked, SMG didn't interest me at all... I have yet to play ACCF, so that opinion will have to wait.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 17, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oot... Best... Zelda... Ever... nuf said.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 17, 2008)

Mario Party 8 (Barfs) . If any game that was given to make by nintendo. Link CD-I


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 18, 2008)

I couldn't force myself to even leave the first town in TP. Or past the second planet in SMG.

Most of the games by Nintendo in this gen are pretty bad to me.


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Nov 23, 2008)

...ping pals


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 26, 2008)

Any game that comes out from the movie is horrible in my opinion. They all suck, wheather Nintendo made them or not.


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 26, 2008)

wii music. miyamoto is fail.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 26, 2008)

Wii music does suck.....


----------



## Tommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Wii Play. It's only good every 3 years.


----------



## Ziken (Nov 30, 2008)

either mario's time machine or mario's missing.

the super mario series was never meant to be educational.

>________________>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 30, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> worst game ever for a nintendo system has to be haunted mansion on cube


the worst thing about it was the movie was eddie mufphey and in the game it was some skinny moron  >.<  >.>


----------

